# is die blascloader.exe zum manuellen update da?



## Bullraw (19. April 2006)

tag, blasc-team,

wie der titel schon sagt, is die blascloader.exe das manuelle update-programm?

wenn ich die .exe ausführe, macht er eine versionsaktualisierung und startet wow. wenn ich nun wow beende und mir die blascprofiler.lua in World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler ansehe, steht in zeile 13


version = "0.10.0";


heißt das nun, dass ich immer noch version 0.10.0 hab, anstatt 0.10.2

oder schaue ich einfach in der falschen datei nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wenn ja, wo finde ich das manuelle update-programm bzw. die versionsnummer?

mag es einfach nich, nich auf dem neuesten stand zu sein  :wink: 

danke im voraus


----------



## B3N (19. April 2006)

Hallo Bullraw, 

die Versionsnummer im Interface unterscheidet sich von der eigentlichen BLASC-Version, mach dir deswegen also keinen Kopf. Die blascloader.exe ist das allgemeine Update-Programm, manuell updaten kannst du, wenn du BLASC startest und rechts unten in der Taskleiste (bei der Uhr) mit der rechten Maustaste auf das BL Icon klickst und auf neue Version suchen gehst.


----------



## Bullraw (19. April 2006)

cool, danke


----------

